# TMI. Huge increase in discharge, 37 weeks.



## yourstruly10

Hey ladies. I'll try and make this quick. 

Last few days I've noticed a huge increase and change in my discharge. It used to just kinda be there, not lots but not dry. It was creamy and white, sometimes mucusy. 

In the last day(yesterday all day and this morning) it has turned to really really watery and whitish clear. At first I thought it might be my water but there's no gushing or dripping it's just kinda there. I feel overly wet all day though. When I wipe, 30 seconds later there is more. No smell or itching and it's not dripping or anything there is just lots of it.

So my question is did anyone else have a huge increase towards the end? I don't remember if I did or not with my first. 

Thanks.


----------



## zoe4eva

I did with my last pregnancy, but have just had more through the whole of my pregnancy this time. Are you wearing pads, or panty liners? If you're wearing a pad and it gets really wet I'd get checked out by your midwife. It's a simple swab to tell if it's waters or not.


----------



## littlenic

I had lots of discharge a couple of weeks ago - to the point that I'd wipe myself after using the loo and 5 mins later I'd have a drip coming out again. This seems to have settled down a bit now but I'm still more moist than usual. I can only assume it's an early prep for labour as I'm still here!


----------



## hulahoop09

I have had this over the past couple of days also and had a lot of it during last night along with pelvic paun/cramping. I will be keeping an eye on this thread :)


----------



## Maman

i have a lot but now its gone thick and mucousy and its white.


----------



## yourstruly10

Ido have a pad on and it's seems like e pad stays pretty dry. It's not really dripping out or anything it's just really wet in there. Sorry gross I know.


----------



## zoe4eva

Doubt it's anything other than a normal increase. If it doesn't smell or have a funny colour then I wouldn't worry. If you do get worried then talk to L&D


----------



## darsilver1

I have the same as you and I am 37 weeks also...I noticed it changed in texture..


----------



## Maman

preggo brain attack


----------



## Maman

^ sorry just tried to post thread on post! im an idiot x


----------



## darsilver1

Maman said:


> preggo brain attack

hahaha I was typing a response to your previous post Chica!!! LOL...I will repost my response in your thread..Its okay..I have been having brain problems too..


----------



## mrspjlover

I have the same, i think its normal, just another phase we have to go through before the end. For about 2 days i thought i was going incontenant but its eased slightly to just being wet in there. :wacko: Sorry


----------



## FesureMaybe

Im very relieved to see it isnt just me going through this! Was a bit worried as im slightly embarassed about it and my midwife is pants! Thanks for giving me a bit of a relief -phew- lol


----------

